# A Scary Star Wars Possibility



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2010)

Sly Solo? One shudders at the thought... 
According to this article Sylvester Stallone was seriously considered to play Han Solo. Fortunately for us a relatively unknown Harrison Ford got the part. Whew that was close. 
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/mov...e-admits-he-was-considered-for-star-wars.html

Can you imagine? 

Leeeeaaaaaaiiiaaaaaaaahhhhh 
Yo Darth youse can't be blowing up Planets any more. 

But hey... he could've dispatched Storm Troopers in the Death Star easily enough with a big Bowie Saber... heh heh 



> Other scary possibilities for Han were Christopher Walken and Kurt Russell who might've been not too bad...
> According to casting director Dianne Crittenden, Nick Nolte, Richard Dreyfuss, John Travolta and even Robert De Niro were all discussed as possibilities.


Imagine DiCaprio as Anakin Skywalker... heh... he could've done a MUCH better job than that wooden puppet Hayden.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just watched a documentary of the movie.  Harrison Ford was not considered at first because he _was_ a known actor with Lucas' "American Graffiti".  Ford was brought in to help all of the other actors read for the part of Luke Skykiller (name in original script).

I'm glad that they chose Ford as well.  Kind of like Tom Selleck being considered for Indiana Jones.  Looking back it seems weird.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 4, 2010)

You can look around online and find Kirk Russel's audition for the role too.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Walken as Ben Kenobi would be _awesome_:



> This was your daddy's lightsaber.  The way your dad looked at it, this lightsaber was your birthright. He'd be damned if any imperials gonna put their greasy hands on his boy's birthright, so he hid it, in the one place he knew he could hide something: his ***. Five long years, he wore this lightsaber up his ***. Then when he died of dysentery, he gave me the lightsaber. I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my *** for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the lightsaber to you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2010)

OK 

Sylvester Stallone as Han Solo

Dolph Lundgren as Luke Skywalker

Christopher Walken as Ben Kenobi (thanks CoryKS)

Cynthia Rothrock As Princess Leia Organa 

Mike Tyson as the Voice of Darth Vader 

Just think of the possibilities


----------



## David43515 (Aug 4, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 5, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK
> 
> Sylvester Stallone as Han Solo
> 
> ...


99% less dialogue, a whole lot more action. No one afraid of Vader... Not with that voice...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2010)

Big Don said:


> 99% less dialogue, a whole lot more action. No one afraid of Vader... Not with that voice...


 

OK how about Mr. T instead of Iron Mike


----------



## Big Don (Aug 5, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK how about Mr. T instead of Iron Mike


  A whole lot more people, aliens and droids being called "fool" some pitied.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2010)

Big Don said:


> A whole lot more people, aliens and droids being called "fool" some pitied.


 
True, but at least there would be more dialogue and lots more action... of course vader's outfit may have had a bit more bling


----------



## Big Don (Aug 5, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> True, but at least there would be more dialogue and lots more action... of course vader's outfit may have had a bit more bling


Nah, the original post cast Mike as the VOICE of Vader, not the body...
Now, Casting today? Michael Clark Duncan, body and voice, deep, resonant added to a BIG guy...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Luke Skykiller (name in original script).



"Luke STARkiller"


----------

